# gaining weight



## HIC (May 13, 2003)

Stats

male
5'10"
167 lb
bf 12%

trying to get to a cut 180 by summer 2004




I'm gonna need some help with my nutrition.  finding it very difficult to get enough cals.  I have been using N Large by prolab but have been reading on here that mrp's aren't so good for ya.

Been working out off an on for about 8 years however been very consistent the last two not counting injuries.  so here's what I had today.


meal 1
3/4 c oatmeal
raisins
2 c milk

meal 2 
1 c yogurt
1/2 c cottage chesse 
strawberries
couple pieces beef jerkey
carrots 

meal 3 
Chicken 
salad

meal 4 
1 can tuna
olives 
salad
apple

meal 5 
recover x

meal 6
chicken 
brown rice
veggie mix w olive oil

meal 7
N Large 

meal 8
protein with flax


today was actually a good nutrition day.  My main problem is weekends as I get up later missing my first two meals. 


Workout (gopro style)
Back & rear delt


----------



## HIC (May 14, 2003)

I'm posting my meals early as I plan on going to sleep real early tonight. I have only had about 5 hours sleep each last 2 nights.  Body needs a break.  thank God today is a scheduled rest day.

here is my split

mon: chest/shoulders/abs
tue: back/cardio
wed: rest or cardio/abs
thurs: Legs
fri: Arms/cardio/abs

here's what I ate or plan on eating today.

meal 1
lina's protein pancakes
2 gardenburger originals

meal 2
beef Jerkey
apple

meal 3 
Korean Spicy beef (beef, cabbage, carrots, broccoli, hot chillies)
1 cup white rice

meal 4 
1 cup cottage cheese
orange
whole wheat bagel

meal 5
chicken breast
sweat potato
1 tbl butter
salad

meal 6
protein w/ flax


----------



## HIC (May 15, 2003)

got some good sleep last night felt energized this morning and had my workout at lunch.  Leg day(gopro rep range)


here's what I ate

meal 1
1/2 cup egg beaters
1 whole egg
2 egg whites
3 pieces turkey bacon
1/2 cup oatmeal
strawberries

meal 2 
chicken breast
1 cup OJ
whole wheat bagel

meal 3
recover x/ 5 g creatine

meal 4 
chicken breast 
1 cup brown rice
salad w fat free italian dressing

meal 5 
1 can tuna
1/2 c black beans
apple

meal 6
mahi fish
sweat potato
1 tbl butter
1 c veggie mix(broc, caul, carr, zuchi)

meal 7
protein w 3 tbl heavy cream

1 more thing to note been bulking(eating excess cals) for 3 weeks now and either I'm seeing things or I'm already getting results as I was flexing in the mirror admiring my body and damn if I don't look more muscular.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2003)

how about posting your workouts.....nice meals.


----------



## HIC (May 16, 2003)

*diet 5/16*

meal 1
protein pancakes
3pc turkey bacon

meal 2 
1 c cottage cheese
whole wheat bagel
apple

meal 3 
recover x

meal 4 
chicken breast
corn & okra
black beans

meal 5
chicken salad

meal 6
turkey jerky
banana
½ c cottage cheese

meal 7
chicken breast
brown rice
cucumber w balsamic vinaigrette

didn't do cardio today as planned.  wanted to get home to watch duck game.  besides I'm on a bulk.  not sure I believe the excuse but I'm certainly not going now.

might have an 8th meal my usual protein shake before I fall asleep I'll see how hungry I am later.


----------



## HIC (May 16, 2003)

*workout 5/16*

Here's the workout.  Thanks for the compliment on my meals P-funk.  I'm usually really good during the weekday it's the weekend that gets me I'll be working on it this weekend though.

Arms/Abs

wt dip

10x35
7x45
7x45

pushdown
9x70
8x75

kickback
12x15
10x20

DB curl
9x35
7x40

cable curl
10x70
8x90

concentration curl
10x25

hanging leg raise
12
12
12

machine crunch
12x65
12x65


----------



## HIC (May 19, 2003)

*weekend meals*

I cheated a little this weekend as far as nutrition is concerned.  went to the movies thus the sour patch kids.  Parents brought over some cheesecake (my weakness)  well I hope it had enough protein in it.  On to good habits again.

5/17
meal 1 1 c cottage cheese, whole wheat bagel
meal 2 2 egg white, 1 whole egg, ½ c oatmeal, strawberries, 4 oz sirloin , salsa

meal 3 chicken, ½ c brown rice, cucumber, 1 Tbs olive oil
meal 4 1 can tuna, ½ c black beans, sour patch kids
meal 5 turkey jerky, orange
meal 6 bowl Smorz cereal

5/18
meal 1 Protein Waffles, 2 c milk
meal 2 1 c cottage chesse, whole wheat bagel
meal 3 1 can tuna, 10 olives, ½ c rice,  grapes
meal 4 chicken burrito, Guacamole w/chips
meal 5 chessecake w/Blueberries


----------



## HIC (May 20, 2003)

*meals 5/19*

5/19

meal 1 
2egg whites 
1 whole egg 
4 oz sirloin
½ c oatmeal
5 strawberries

meal 2 
turkey Jerkey 
whole wheat bagel

meal 3 
N Large w/creatine

meal 4 
chicken Breast
corn on cob

meal 5 
2 smores balance bars

meal 6 
1 scoop protein, 
1 tbs heavy cream, 
4 strawberries

meal 7 
1 c cottage cheese w cinnamon (Damn Good! Thanks P-Funk), banana


I was starving just an hour after having meal 4 thus the protein bars at meal 5.  I'm gonna have to start making my lunch more often instead of going fast food.  I probably needed to mix in some fat at meal 4 and I need way more vegetables.  I'll post my workout a little later from yesterday.  No workout today as have chiropractor appointment I'll hit wed, thr, fri instead.

According to fitday my ratios for the last couple of weeks have been 40/40/20 P/C/F.  Does this sound like a good bulk ratio?


----------



## HIC (May 20, 2003)

*workout 5/19*

Superset(SS)
cable crossover 10x50, 7x60
Incline Smith 10x55 ea side, 8x60 es

SS
Incline Flys 10x40
dips 9

Dropset(DS)
Chest Machine Press  10x150, 8x110, 8x80


SS
Seated side lateral 10x20, 10x20
shoulder machine press 10x25, 8x30

SS
Reverse pec deck 10x90, 10x110 
upright row 10x90, 8x90

DS
Cable Front Raise 8x50, 8x30, 8x10


----------



## HIC (May 20, 2003)

meal 1
2 scoop protein
8 strawberries
3 tbl heavy cream
3/4 c oatmeal

meal 2
turkey jerky
cucumber
1/2 tbl olive oil

meal 3
chicken breast
Yam
1 tbl buter
red cabbage
1/2 tbl olive oil

meal 4
1 can tuna
10 olives
1 apple
peanuts

meal 5 
chicken breast
2 slice wheat bread
2 cup broccli, cauliflower, carrots

meal 6 
2 scoop protein 
1 tbl flax oil


----------



## HIC (May 22, 2003)

*meals 5/21*

I'm a little behind didn't post my meals or my workout yesterday.  

here are the meals for 5/21:

meal 1
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
7 oz potato
1 tbl corn oil
3 slice turkey bacon
1/4 c cheese

meal 2
protein pudding(1 scoop powder 4 tbl heavy cream)
1 c yogurt
4 strawberries

meal 3 
recover x

meal 4
1 c red cabbage
5 oz chicken breast
2 slice wheat bread

meal 5
3 whites
protein pudding
1 orange

meal 6
5 oz chicken breast
1 c brown rice
1 corn on cob

meal 7
2 scoop protein


----------



## HIC (May 22, 2003)

*meals 5/22*

I will edit post to finish up the rest of the days meals.  one thing to note just bought me a weight scale so I should have more idea on portion sizes.

meal 1
4 whites
1 whole
protein pancakes

meal 2
PB & Banana sandwich

meal 3
rapid recovery drink

meal 4
4 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 small apple

meal 5
1 can tuna
1 cup red cabbage
4 oz yam


----------

